
Google Duo video calls are about to look a whole lot better - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/22/21231959/google-duo-update-video-call-quality-av1-codec
======
ksaj
I use it to chat with my sister who lives a few provinces away. I find the
quality to be quite a bit superior to skype, in that the audio doesn't have
that weird almost gurgling sound. The new codec will probably take it over the
top unless skype does something radical to improve.

